# where to get spares for Naerok



## BillL (3 Apr 2019)

I am new to this and have just bought myself a single phase 1987 Naerok 918 R lathe and have been advised to get new belts, in almost identical to the one in the photograph on Google 
does anybody know where is best place to source belts and a morse Taper chuck indeed any company that supplies bits ad bobs, 
Thanking anybody in advance .
Bill


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Apr 2019)

Welcome. First be aware you can spend far, far more on "extras" than the lathe is worth, so tread carefully. If you have a faceplate there is a lot you do without a chuck - a hot melt glue gun is a useful thing to have. I would steer clear of buying a chuck until you have a bit more experience - it could be money down the swanee. 
You can get morse taper stuff from all sorts of places, and you can still use it if you go on to get a better lathe. Axminster is fine, https://www.arceurotrade.co.uk and https://www.chronos.ltd.uk/ are good. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Woodturning-Fo ... 1-fkmrnull is the best book to start you off.
If you have the belt take it to a motor factors, if not (I'm assuming it's a standard V belt) run a piece of string around the pulleys making sure you're not measuring it at the outermost of it's adjustment and measure its length and they'll sort you out one.


----------



## BillL (3 Apr 2019)

wow a speedy reply, thank you, I have a great workshop 40ft by 30 ft and do main;ly woodwork, the one Item i did not have in the "Arsenal" was a metal lathe and when the opportunity rose i Bit the bullet, its handy to have the facility ,now I have to learn how not to injure myself , but I'll enjoy the "Craic" as we say. I know Axminster well and have done business with them so Ill follow that lead and thank you for coming back so quick
Bill


----------



## CHJ (4 Apr 2019)

BillL":3coucnrp said:


> I am new to this and have just bought myself a single phase 1987 Naerok 918 R lathe and have been advised to get new belts, in almost identical to the one in the photograph on Google
> does anybody know where is best place to source belts and a morse Taper chuck indeed any company that supplies bits ad bobs,
> Thanking anybody in advance .
> Bill


You may find some useful links here not sure how close a 918 is to my 9x20.


----------



## BillL (5 Apr 2019)

Thanks for the heads up its helping ,I just love looking a work that people with Talent do and I keep thinking patience boy patience, I saw a Pic of a metal lathe, greenish colour sitting on a wooden bench in a nice workshop,when I went searching on the naerok ( Korean)google search and its how I found you and the UK workshop and if its your machine, you have the identical to the one I have just bought, you call it a 9 20 would that be right mine has a plate that says CT or GT 918R 
Bill


----------



## CHJ (5 Apr 2019)

918 has slightly shorter bed ? , is the saddle traverse hand wheel on the right as per mine or on the left as most of these clones are if you look at the others on the USA linked sites.


----------



## BillL (5 Apr 2019)

Chas do you think the belts would be the same., Ill take a picture tomorrow in daylight and compare the two this 918 came on a stand cabinet, Im wondering now if I paid a bit too much for it €750 yo yos
Bill


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Apr 2019)

I apologise to the OP. I don't notice what posts are where and didn't see metalworking. As such, never having seen or heard of a Naerok metal lathe part of my post was not at all relevant.


----------



## BillL (8 Apr 2019)

No problem I kind of surmised,
Im beginning to get the hang of the lathe I bought, its actually working with the belts that are on it, but as Chas said I am now doing more research the machine I have is identical to the one he has , so now to find some new tooling for it and learn a bit more. My son is excellent on steelwork but like all sons it's hard to pin him down to a time to come and give me a few tips. (instruction) you might gather I'm no spring chicken. ad a big thank you for your reply
Bill


----------



## CHJ (8 Apr 2019)

When purchasing new belts care is needed to ensure you have the correct length versions, check their length or any printing on them before they break. 
The poly Vee belt may be a 5M710 (like mine) , 5M720 or 5M730 .
Likewise the motor drive timing belt could be 160XL or 170XL

These lathes and the various clones have a habit of being supplied with slightly differing centre distances between drive motor and counter pulley shafts due to different motor standards, careful adjustment is needed to get them in a position to give you a reasonable fit of belts throughout the speed range choice.

Another very important thing is to ensure that the pulley alignments for the 5mm Poly vee belt are good, any out of alignment in use will see the belt having a tendency to flip over and will rapidly destroy itself.
Aligned correctly it will last for hundreds of hours and provide far more drive power than seems reasonable for such a small belt.


----------



## BillL (10 Apr 2019)

Thanks a Million thats brilliant information and I am much appreciative, do you recommend any
on line supplier ?
Bill


----------

